# Snow in air filter 2008 F 550(plowing)



## F-550 10' Vplow (Dec 15, 2008)

We have a Ford F550 diesel 6.4 and when plowing the check air filter light come's on. It's filling with snow because the air intake tube is right behind the pass. headlihgt and extreamly free flowing. woundering if there is some kind of screen or guard to block the snow to the air filter???


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ford makes a part, a snow deflector, it was like 250 or 300 bucks. I just get used to the check air filter light being on or just put some tape over the dash lights.

Seriously thou, I've only once really noticed a power difference so I carry a spare filter if it gets bad, otherwise I ignore it.


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

My dealer gave me the winter cover for free - I did not pay for it. I would force the issue with the dealer to have them order and give you the cover, you paid for a Snow Plow Prep on the truck, how many more times they want to ding you for it.

If you keep getting the Check Air Filter message while plowing, eventually your truck will shut down to protect the engine. The only thing then to do is clean out the air in-take from behind the RT headlight back to the filter and beyond and replace the air filter (at $70+ a piece) and the air filter senor. (Btw. There is a different air filter sensor to be installed on plow trucks - there is a Ford TSB on this issue.)

The problem with the grille cover is it restricts all the air flow into the engine that it needs and you will see your milage SUCK. The truck essentially is a 5.5 hour plow truck inbetween fills, or there abouts.

It's cheesy, but if you take duct tape and cover the first third of the grill from the RT inside, it will stop the snow from getting up in the air filter and not totally destroy what little fuel milage the 6.4 has. It will throw off your outside temp. gauge, but it beats being stuck in a parking lot.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

truck is a 5.5 hours plow?????

my 6.0 will plow for 24 hours on 26 gallons...

i had same issue in my 6.0....so i cut a piece of plastic and put it in front of rad. behind grill just by that opening...i also cut the "funnel" half way off the front of the air box so it doesn't stick so far into the grill..


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Dissociative;689052 said:


> truck is a 5.5 hours plow?????
> 
> my 6.0 will plow for 24 hours on 26 gallons...
> 
> i had same issue in my 6.0....so i cut a piece of plastic and put it in front of rad. behind grill just by that opening...i also cut the "funnel" half way off the front of the air box so it doesn't stick so far into the grill..


A fully loaded F 550, properly equipped i.e. 19500K GVW, 4.88 rear end 6.4 TD, etc., will push 20K pounds if not more when over loaded. I'll get around 12 - 15 hours out of 34 gallons of diesel. Once the truck is started for the event, it never gets shut off until it's back at the shop. Even if we stop somewhere for a meal, it's on a high idle in the parking lot.

Just my .02¢


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

F-550 10' Vplow;677537 said:


> We have a Ford F550 diesel 6.4 and when plowing the check air filter light come's on. It's filling with snow because the air intake tube is right behind the pass. headlihgt and extreamly free flowing. woundering if there is some kind of screen or guard to block the snow to the air filter???


Three questions for you.....

Powder snow is getting in the intake tube or any snow????

Are you using a snow deflector on your plow?

What Ford Job number is the truck? Job 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I have the same problem on a 6.0 when plowing a local airport. The runway is long and snow continuously blows over the deflector on the plow and eventually the filter warning light will come on. I just keep going, thaw it out when I'm done, then reset the little plunger and start over again.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I've had no problems with any of the 6.0's or even the 6.4's.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

I had the check engine light (V10) come on the other day as the air filter was about 1/2 covered with snow. We were having some hellish wind and light powdery snow. Roads were full of drifts and I needed to get out to plow, so I plowed my way to town....running about 15 mph alot of snow was coming over/around the blade, which is when the light came on. Noticed that it would almost stall out when letting off the gas. Installed new filter, but light is still on. How do I reset the light? 02 F350 V10


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Does it have a yellow plunger or indicator on the back of the air cleaner housing? If so you need to push it back in to reset it.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

You need the grille cover. We had that problem on all our late model powerstrokes, the grille cover definately helps.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Ive never had my 6.4 shut down because the light is on. After each loop, Ill stop to check the filter and usually there isnt any snow in the housing at all, yet the light is on. 

On my 6.0, I have an aftermarket intake and I have a piece of window screen over the intake, as it is wide open all the way through. That seems to help too. I have also heard of guys running grill covers, that seems to work as well.

JMO


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't find a plunger on the air cleaner housing. I'll have to stop at a local parts store or call Ford dealer to have it checked.


----------

